# Staghorn Algae Help



## marvelous (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a 75 gallon heavily planted with pressurized co2 with controller. I use EI ferts as prescribed for my tank and have recently noticed staghorn algae. The tank has been set up for about 3 months and I have had little algae up to this point. I have 260 watts of CF lighting. Also, I have recently noticed the water more cloudy than in the past. Any suggestions?![smilie=c:


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=4

check that out. Maybe the fert levels are too low or maybe the Co2. Have you tested any values to help get a better picture?


----------



## marvelous (Jul 29, 2006)

Honestly I do not check the levels of anything. I simply go by the appearance of the plants and follow a very strict EI dosing regimen and tank maintenance routine - perhaps that's wrong but I have had little luck finding an accurate test kit for any of the ferts I dose.. The plants are all doing quite well other than the staghorn algae I noticed recently.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

well according to that link it states that a nutrient is out of balance. Or possibly low Co2. How and when do you dose and at what amounts. Also do you know the tanks ph and kh reading to get a baseline Co2 reading?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

marvelous said:


> Honestly I do not check the levels of anything. I simply go by the appearance of the plants and follow a very strict EI dosing regimen and tank maintenance routine - perhaps that's wrong but I have had little luck finding an accurate test kit for any of the ferts I dose.. The plants are all doing quite well other than the staghorn algae I noticed recently.


I don't test at all these days, but I agree with Chiahead that you should have a benchmark on where your co2 is by testing kh and ph. Many times more co2 will help. Beyond that it's always tough to pinpoint ones algae issues, but if the plants are growing well I doubt if it's a fert issue. I would look to these issues:

Light - Your running 260watt is that all day or I you doing a midday burst
Fish load/waste/feeding - What is your current load and feeding. In a young tank the organics produced might be too much for the biofilter/plants to handle. High organics and high light is a cocktail for algae.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Easy fix: Get Flourish Excel and dose double the recommended ammount. Staghorn will go away very fast.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Staghorn has always dissappeared on it's own in my tanks. I've pulled out some and what ever was left went away. Its the easiest one to get rid of IMHO.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Staghorn is a clear sign that your tank is not getting enough in the way of macro nutrients. Like Sean said, it's an easy one to defeat.


----------

